# Bunny Tongues



## naturestee

Come one, come all, post your bunny tongue pictures here! 

I'll add mine when I'm not at work.


----------



## jordiwes

Here's one:


----------



## Pipp

Dill Simmons of the rock bund Kiss






Putting it to good use... 






What Pipp thinks about Dill...


----------



## naturestee

Sprite disapproving of the cage. "I thought new home meant new cage! What's with this bull?"





Sprite approving of a grape.


----------



## Pipp

Love that grape pic!! 

Waiting for MyBunnyBoys to post that great shot of Zoey! 



sas and the gang of five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Mocha - _"Neener, neener, neener! You can't catch me."_






And this is what our bunnies do when they think we aren't looking...






And I have a Spice tongue one but I can't find it. :X


----------



## MyBabyBunnies




----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles will lick you to death, but you never see her tongue.
It is very rare you can get a picture of her tongue, even with a fast camera.

Come on Pebbles .... Give us a Tongue Shot.








You got to be Kidding......









Never....









I tell Ya..... NEVER!































Opps.... Time to stick my foot in my mouth.







Rainbows!


----------



## bunnydude

Great pictures! I need to get one of Devon, seeing as he is always using his! He licks/kisses everything!


----------



## jordiwes

ahahahahahahahahaha






we obviously need a bunny teeth onebecause this one amuses me so much!


----------



## Spring

I have two tongue photos. For Pep, you have to look really closely to see the itsy bitsy tongue:





And my friend's bun. She is so sweet. Me getting a big kissy


----------



## cheryl

Hehehehe that's way toocute:inlove:






i just love this thread andlooking at all these expressions on these bunnies faces while they are poking their little tongue out,it's just so cute



cheryl


----------



## Martina

Hardly a tongue shot butgoodenough


----------



## Spring

Awww! I love bonded buns


----------



## MyBabyBunnies




----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rainbows! :brat:


----------



## Spring

Oh man, I love this thread now! 

Haha! I love that picture of Pebbles..


----------



## cookie2006

Hmmm, maybe it's a netherland dwarf thing, as I have yet to capture Cookie with his tongue out.

I do have 2 of Twix though!


----------



## bbgrl20

I finally got a tongue pic!! Its hard to see but its there! I was sooo excited:colors:


----------



## cottontails

I don't have a photo of it just yet but Coinín is like a snake the way she sticks out her tongue and licks her lips!


----------



## Spring

Hehe aww so cute bb


----------



## Haley

Aww, I just love these pics! I wish I could get one of my boys. Basil licks all the time, but I can never actually get a picture! Im jealous!

-Haley


----------



## NZminilops

Here's my few:







Baby tongues!!!


----------



## bbgrl20

Oh, what a cute baby bun, minilops!!


----------



## m.e.

So cute!


----------



## BekasBunnies

"MMMMMMM!! Good breakfast!!" says Cujo.


----------



## NZminilops

THIS THREAD NEED REVIVING!


----------



## Pipp

LOL! Great shots!!

(And missed that one of Cujo earlier, is that after taking a chunk out of somebody's arm?) :biggrin



sas et al


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Well a few more to add!











Now ifo nly I could get a few good ones of Spice...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ruby trying to lick the grass on the other side of the fence:rollseyes:






Come and play with me!! (her tounge is a bit of a blur)








Smokey (a rabbit I'm pet sitting) "Hey Smudger look how long my tounge is!"


----------



## proxima centauri

Bowser
click on the picture ot enlgarge.


----------



## Mummel

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Well a few more to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now ifo nly I could get a few good ones of Spice...


 Haha.. that bunshould join the band KISS 






Heres Mia with her little tongue


----------



## dreamgal042

I'm sure you've all seen this one before, but its the only one I have of his tongue


----------



## ashley

He loves licking my nose!:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my, that is so cute!! What a sweetie!! I'm lovin' all these tonguey photos!! Wish I had some of my babies!


----------



## nose_twitch

I love all of these photos. I wish I had one of JJ, but he is such a brat and refuses to groom me. When I try to put my hand under his nose for a kiss, he shoves his head under my hand and demands me to continue petting him. 

Selfish rabbit...after all I do for him!


----------



## cheryl

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *










whoa! it looks like some bunny's in a bad mood lol(i think maybe someone stole his carrot)lol,he has the disaproving look and the tongue to go with it,that made me giggle lol



i love looking at this thread,all these pictures are just way to cute



cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> whoa! it looks like some bunny's in a bad mood lol(i think maybe someone stole his carrot)lol,he has the disaproving look and the tongue to go with it,that made me giggle lol


 I know, I didn't know whether to put it into the tongue thread or the disapproving rabbits one, LOL.


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote: *


> THIS THREAD NEED REVIVING!


 

Aww what a cutie and i just love his colouring it is soooo pretty,and he looks so cheeky in this picture



cheryl


----------



## nose_twitch

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I know, I didn't know whether to put it into the tongue thread or the disapproving rabbits one, LOL.


 Hahahah, I was just thinking that it could go in either!


----------



## cheryl

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> *MyBabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I didn't know whether to put it into the tongue thread or the disapproving rabbits one, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah, I was just thinking that it could go in either!
Click to expand...

 Hehe,either thread,i don't think it would really matter lol,but he still has that look like something got on his nerves lol



cheryl


----------



## SugarGlider

Livingston!


----------



## naturestee

Flemmie tongue! :yes:


----------



## iris

I love this thread very much!!!

All the pics are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## missyscove

Who wants to see me lick my stuffed puppy?

Groom groom groom...


----------



## Djakarta

Slurp! Or should that bethbzzz (raspberry)!


----------



## Offspring2099

*LICK*


----------



## cheryl

Ohh i just love seeing all these cute little pink tongues,how cute can ya get!

all the bunnies look so innocent with their tongues poking out of their mouth



cheryl


----------



## Joy2006

I didn't know there was a spot just for this,i'm reposting my Simon!!


----------



## Nenelen

Bambi and her cute tongue


----------



## Haley

I love all these bunny tongues! I have got to get a faster camera!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I can see Pebblestongue whensheyawns. 
Maybe this should be in the Yawning Thread.


----------



## myLoki

I was scared for my life there for a second! :faint:





t and loki


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

More Pebbles pictures please. I just love hergrumpy face. I would love to meet Pebbles so she can sing the NationalAnthem for me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Pet_Bunny, how much of a zoom doyou have on that thing???:shock:


----------



## maherwoman

Wow, Pebbles...what clean teeth you have!! :shock:

Love all the tongues!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Snuffles wrote: *


> how much of a zoom doyou have???



It's a*Nikon AF-S 18 - 200 mmf/3.5-5.6G DX ED IF VR.*

The Focal Length: 18 - 200 mmis similar to a 28 - 300 mm lenson a 35 mm camera,due to the 1.5Xdigital crop factor.
However, this lens at 200mm can focus to 16"(0.4m), much closerthan any other 200 mmlens made. And youcan get some reallytight shots.
The VR is VibrationReduction, so you canhand hold those shotsto get sharp pictures.





Focal Length: 200mm 1/125sf/13.0 ISO:200 HandHeld.

Rainbows!


----------



## teegsandduchess

here are some piccies of teegs tongue (with the help of some carrot juic on the bars 






















enjoy!

abi

teegra and duchess


----------



## cheryl

Wow! look at Teegra's tongue in the last picture, he sure looks like he's having fun... what a gorgeous boy!



cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*teegsandduchess wrote:*


> here are some piccies of teegs tongue (with the help of somecarrot juic on the bars



Yougot Pebbles licking her lips, thinking of carrot juice. 




 

















CLICK IMAGE

FOR FULL SIZE
Focal Length: 200mm 1/60sf/5.6 ISO:100HandHeldwith Flash.

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Yay Pebbles, look how pink/red tougue. :bunnydance:Mamm may I please see more.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*JadeIcing wrote:*


>


That is a hit right there. Here ma, phthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pet_Bunny

You can't hide from me.....






Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> You can't hidefrom me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!


hahahaha, yay I got my Pebbles fix. That is sooooooooooooo cute.

:bunnydance::elephant::colors:


----------



## Bangbang

ahahahahahahahahahhhaahhaahahahha brilliant!!!!!!!!!
Pebbles is seriously the funniest rabbit ever hahahahahaha Are you constantly in hysterics!? I would be hahahahahaa


----------



## katt

okay, i already put these in my blog, but i amjust to excited about them and wanted to put them here also (they aremy first bunny tongue photos. . .)


----------



## tinac

heres harry sticking his tongue up his nose LOL


----------



## maherwoman

That's so funny...I've noticed that sliding-the-tongue-up-the-nose thing. I think it's incredibly efficient (not that I'd like to do it myself)...when you can't use tissue...I guess use the tongue? Hehe!! How cute!!


----------



## NZminilops

:bunny18 You might wanna have your sound downbecause the traffic in the background is pretty noisy, but here is avideo featuring some tongue action  (I just edited this to add theshorter version - the original was too long)


----------



## MyBoyHarper




----------



## Rusty

i can never get a tongue shot of rusty. i thinkthe only time i see his tongue is when he sneaks up on me while imsleeping, pushes my face and when i just open my eye, he has the geniustiming to stick his tongue in my eye. and then i just have to say,"thanks rusty, that was worth waking me up for it"


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel's tongue while doing her favorite thing, grooming us.



(click to enlarge)


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Binky isnt really sticking his tongue out, butyou can see it! (as well as his little teeth) By the way heis yawning, not trying to eat the camera  Heyawns EVERY time he wakes up from a nap, so its not hard to catch a picof it 













What a gentleman eh?


----------



## maherwoman

I FINALLY CAUGHT IT!! YAY!!

After seventeen picture attempts (sorry, Flower, hehe), I finally caught the cute little pink Flower tongue!!!


----------



## maherwoman

HEHE!! My husband saw that, and said, "He looks like a WOLF!!" And we both giggled...SO CUTE!! 

Ya know...there's a yawning bunny thread, too...hint hint...
*
BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> What a gentleman eh?


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Hah yeah i discovered the yawning thread shortlyafter posting in this one. And yes, Binky does look a littleintimidating when yawning :shock:


----------



## Becknutt

I FINALLY got a picture of Floppys tongue! Not avery good one and No I don't know why he's licking my sock...but hereit is!!! :colors:


----------



## NZminilops

Another BunBun tongue video, it's a bit better than the last one


----------



## maherwoman

CUTE!! GO BUNBUN!!!!


----------



## tinac

BunBun ius so cute! What had he been eating that was so tasty? lol


----------



## NZminilops

Hi tinac , it was a bit of green apple, rather sour but he loves them!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

That video of Bunbun is brilliant! :rofl:


----------



## naturestee

EEE! I love those BunBunvideos! That's what Sprite does when she gets agrape. It's how I got my avatar picture.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

I just got a tongue picture of Binky today


----------



## JadeIcing

That is a good one!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

And here I was proud of this pathetic picture:embarrassed:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I just saw this picture of Pebbles, can you get any cuter than that. Great picture Stan.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Here's Chance sticking out his tongue . . . :brat:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Got some tongue shots today.

Millie











Ruby


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Omg this one is great! It made me laugh :roflmao::great:


----------



## redwing

I guess this fits in tongue pictures too!+


----------



## Brandy456

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


>


The second picture looks like a bunny massage XD


----------



## CheyAutRanch

OMG bunny tongues are just too cute  I thoughtfor sure I have a tongue pic, but if I do, it's not on my photobucket I have a million horse tongue pics, they always stick they'retongues out at me when I have the camera 

Jessi


----------



## maherwoman

SWEETPEA!!


----------



## kathy5




----------



## jcl_24

Some of the bunnies facial expressions suggest they have licked a slice of lemon then realised how bitter the flavour is 

Jo


----------



## BlueGiants

Na-na-na-na-na! I'm telling Mommy on you!


----------



## FallingStar

These bunny tounges are so cute! :inlove:

But some of them are so darn funny!

:roflmao:


----------



## Becca

I didnt get a picture but Nibbles licked me today LOL!


----------



## NZminilops




----------



## ADEE

the bunny tounges are cracking me up!!!

how about a bunny nose?




doesnt matter what i do she wont give me the tounge


----------



## Little Bay Poo




----------



## juliew19673

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


>



TThhmmpptt!! 

Blowing "Raspberries" at you All!!

LOVE that photo!


----------



## juliew19673

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>


And I further think this is the way that Billy gives you the Finger - lol!


----------



## Jenk

_OMG_...I _love_ these photos! Binky looks downright intimidating (like a wolf, as maherwoman's husband said). Everytime I look at these photos, I imagine him letting out some ferocious snarls. _LOL!!!_

PS: My husband thinks the second pic might show a Chupacabra. 

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


>


----------



## Becca

Awwwh Cute bunny tounges LOVE THEM!


----------



## Dublinperky

OHHH! I love all these bunny tougues! How do you get the pictures at just the right moment!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


OH YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:faint:


----------



## GalacticBunny

Elmer at 8 weeks






Buddha


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a picture of Winston, I don't get many pictures of my Babies Tongues.






Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas


----------



## JadeIcing

Another of Dallas


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>




ha ha he is saying "AACCCKKKK stinky butt"


----------



## JadeIcing

Not Chibis fault Dallas likes to lick behinds.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not Chibis fault Dallas likes to lick behinds.





LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Berry-Boo!

THTHBPBPBPBPBP!






Bleh!





She was licking the mirror...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

All these pictures are so adorable! I finally have one to add... Miss Phoebe Mae this evening, during her princess bunny photo shoot (she was perched on a fancy pillow):


----------



## kherrmann3

Eee! Cute bunny AND pillow!? I love super-soft & super-cute combinations! :rofl:

Here is a picture of Berry-Boo with her tongue... I got it off a video lol


----------



## Happi Bun

LOL @ Berry-Boo's tongue! :biggrin2:

Here is Dunkin's as he drinks some water...


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe, I just LOVE Dunkin! 

Berry-Boo has THE longest rabbit-tongue I have ever seen! It's like Gene Simmons!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Epic_win




----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG that's the cutest little tongue!


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Bunny_Love

Loving all the tongue action, i needa get some pics up here


----------



## NZminilops

I love this thread, it always makes me smile.

The pictures are so wonderful :inlove:.


----------



## Peek-a-boo

Crystal






Binky






Misty just a little tongue though


----------



## JadeIcing

*Aww thank you!*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG that's the cutest little tongue!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## mouse_chalk

Omg LOOK at little Dallas! :shock: :inlove::inlove::inlove:


This reminds me..... I have a tongue pic! Of Dotty!


----------



## BrittsBunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Eee! Cute bunny AND pillow!? I love super-soft & super-cute combinations! :rofl:
> 
> Here is a picture of Berry-Boo with her tongue... I got it off a video lol


Good grief I didn't realize bunnies had such long tongues!! :shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


ha ha he is like a pez dispenser, push on his jaw and nose and out it comes,lol


----------



## harvest




----------



## naturestee

My nose got tickly just looking at that! What a sweet bunny (and husband)!


----------



## harvest

This was when Harvest was bonded with Milan. She adores him. When a wee furbabe, before spaying she considered him her mate. She was our first bun and she's very special.


----------



## DazyDaizee

Not my bunny.. but he's a cousin of my babies who was at the rescue while I was petsitting. He was obsessed with licking everything, so cute. (He was adopted very quickly and is happy in his new home now)


----------



## Yurusumaji

These are adorable! I'll have to set out to get some of Michiko's tongue! :hearts


----------



## Violet23

Ok, quest for tonight: get tongue pic of Jezzy doing her tongue thing, lol.


----------



## Sweets




----------



## cheryl

Maggie..


----------



## slp98

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


kissy kissy:kiss1::kiss1::blushan::blushan::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::bunnieskiss:big kiss:


----------



## slp98

*Jenk wrote: *


> _OMG_...I _love_ these photos! Binky looks downright intimidating (like a wolf, as maherwoman's husband said). Everytime I look at these photos, I imagine him letting out some ferocious snarls. _LOL!!!_
> 
> PS: My husband thinks the second pic might show a Chupacabra.
> 
> *BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:Is the second pic a cat or a bunny.:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## slp98

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha he is like a pez dispenser, push on his jaw and nose and out it comes,lol
Click to expand...

DUDE not cool:nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nonono::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir::nosir:


----------



## butsy

butsyy


----------



## Myia09

Anakin in a lucky shot!


----------



## Elf Mommy

bumping this thread in honor of tomorrow's kooky holiday,

"Stick Out Your Tongue Day" 

Anyone have some bunny tongue photos to add? :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskerz

My first pic of the bunnies showing tongue... 






Thats Little Liam with his tongue out sitting up against Felix. They were enjoying the nice breeze together.


----------



## lelanatty

Ha that is so funny!


----------



## woahlookitsme

ha took this picture last week


----------



## MikeScone

Natasha Rabbitova:


----------



## grracee

Wallace!:biggrin:


----------



## petlover

Aw I saw this and had to post. This is one of my all time favorites of peanut-butter


----------



## Yield

[align=center]




Sabriel! XD


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

The only tongue pic I have...FOR NOW! Lol

I need to get my Nikon out that takes lightning quick pics and could catch a fly in mid flight.


----------



## Yield

First bunny tongue picture (that's not a bunny licking his e-collar! XD)







8D


----------



## kikihope

:biggrin:


----------



## MarisaAndToby




----------



## LaylaLop

This is Thatcher, my past rescue bun.. I always thought their tongues looked like earthworms! haha


----------



## Tessa

Sooooo Flippin Cute!!! You All are very skilled at taking Bunny tongue pics!!!


----------



## smudgethebunny

Here is a video of my rabbit Smudge sticking his tongue out LOADS! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJOTR7wCEjA[/ame]


----------



## Ziggy Smalls

BUMP for more tounges!


----------



## MikeScone

Here's another of Natasha:


----------



## SOOOSKA

My BEAUTIFUL Vega.


----------



## caustin4

Beatrix!


----------

